# My latest work..



## Ligget (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi folks, not posted pen pictures for a while so here are 3 new ones. All acrylics purchased from Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods.

First up is a jet black acrylic Baron with chrome hardware.














A couple of cigars next, this one is acrylic with black titanium harware.







Another acrylic, this has chrome hardware though!







Comments good or bad appreciated, thanks!


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark,

Another set of exquisite pens! They would be a great addition to anyone's collection.

Dave


----------



## writinstiks (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellant Mark,

I really like the black Baron. It is classic looking.

Tom


----------



## splinter99 (Feb 17, 2008)

Those are all very nice but you just gotta love that black


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 17, 2008)

Like them all, The Jet Black is classic and my favorite!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 17, 2008)

The jet black baron sure is a classy looking pen.  I also really like the black and white cigar.  Very nice set of pens.


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark, all three are beautiful pens. I really like the jet black Baron!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark, Really great pens.  Love the blue.


----------



## Kami (Feb 17, 2008)

Great job mark the black on the barron is stunning.

Now if you get board of it and want to send it over here I really would not mind.

Good one,

Kami


----------



## igran7 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow Mark very classy looking pens!!


----------



## CaptG (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work Mark.  All three are to be proud off, but I also favor the black baron.  Just 1st class all the way.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

All beautiful.  I'm with the majority and love the black Baron, very elegant.


----------



## MikePittman (Feb 17, 2008)

Those are really nice pens.   I love the jet black one.  Good work!


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 17, 2008)

Outstanding, Mark! All the pens look great, but I really like the profiles of your cigar pens: nice, flowing contours without the "wasp belly" look. Great proportion and execution![^][]


----------



## R2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark, your pens nevr cease to impress me and these beautiful efforts are no different.[^]


----------



## johncrane (Feb 17, 2008)

Top marks Mark!they look fantastic! you have made it hard for me too pick one never mind its also been awhile since l have posted any.[]


----------



## DKF (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice group of pens.......you do very nice work!  I like the black Baron...I made a black acrylic SS Baron some time back....it's simplicity is what makes it one of my favorites....


----------



## drayman (Feb 17, 2008)

fantastic work as ever mark, beautiful and very stunning pens. well done sir.[]


----------



## Ligget (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind comments!


----------



## JohnU (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice looking pens, Love'n the Black w/ Chrome!


----------



## philb (Feb 18, 2008)

Loving those Mark, especially the cigars!

I'm like how you have got a good flow into the coupler on the lower barrel, as if you follow the bushings this area always seems to be a little proud! I think the kit manufacturer could of done with a slightly smaller bushing!

Great Work!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 18, 2008)

Mark,as always well done,the black Baron is classic.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 18, 2008)

exquisite pens and fine photography. Simple black, beautifully done and my favorite.


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 18, 2008)

Mark,
Your talent is only surpassed by your kindness to others when you post!
I must agree with the majority that jet black is awesome!


----------



## aurrida (Feb 18, 2008)

the blacks a beaut


----------



## Tanner (Feb 18, 2008)

Great looking pens!  I like the jet black baron the most too.  People just like the professional look a black pen has.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 18, 2008)

Great selection of pens there Mark!


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 18, 2008)

Great work Mark on your pen and your finish is amazing!


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> Mark,as always well done,the black Baron is classic.



Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## skiprat (Feb 19, 2008)

All top class as usual Mark, though I'm surprised you bother with acrylic when you always get a superb finish on woods
You could have got jet black from me though[}]


----------



## Hello (Feb 19, 2008)

nice work! I think I see the reflection of your camera in cap of the second jet black photo


----------



## Ligget (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hello_
> 
> nice work! I think I see the reflection of your camera in cap of the second jet black photo



Micah the reflection is the glass roof of a gazebo, I`ll watch for that next time, thanks!

Steven you were not selling blanks when I bought these, anyway Bear Tooth Woods has 215 different patterns to choose from![}]


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 20, 2008)

Great looking pens. Specially the first one


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 20, 2008)

Mark, 
 As usual, all three are beautiful but I gotta say the black one is my favorite.


----------

